# Henry POND PATCH to grade level porperly Flat Roof



## house flat roof (Jul 22, 2011)

*FLAT ROOF: Henry POND PATCH to grade level porperly*

My townhouse flat roof had AMES white coating coated over Aluminum coating and Modified Bitumen w/ several insulation areas underneath to reduce ponding water. Then there are some brittle and peeling areas causing from ponding water.

I consider to fix up by power washing and clean up. Then coat Henry #107 Asphalt emulsion and grade level ponding areas with Henry HE 176-POND PATCH to try to rid of more ponding water. 

Then either hire roofer to install IB membrane over this old roof or coat it with Henry white coating. 

Does anyone use Henry POND PATCH? Is it reliable product? 

Let me know if anyone would recommend this way or other options? 
Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Ok if there is peeling from water who ever coated used the wrong products a good quality urethane coating shouldn't wouldn't peel. It's also possible to be peeling because the elastomeric coating was installed over the silver coat. While this isn't technically wrong, if the silver coat was cheap home cheapo crap material, or was old and flaking, the elastomeric adhered to the cheap silver coat and not the roofing membrane. 

henry Pond Patch, I have never used. It seems like a very interesting product. Certainly it is a band aid and not a permanent solution.


If you are having a pond on your roof that is a cause of concern the very best way to correct the dip or low spot in the roof is to remove the roofing material down to the substrate. You may possibly need to correct some framing issues, or not. If not the roof surface can be built up with layers of insulation. While I have never seen a flat roof without some degree of standing water, there is a rule of thumb: 48 hours. If the puddle is gone within 48 hours of the last percipitation even, the puddle is a non issue. 1/2" is also a general rule of thumb. if the puddle is less than 1/2" deep at the low spot, it is also a non issue. However with some thermoplastic membranes such as PVC, ponding water is not always a warranty exclusion and if there are no seams or penetrations in the area of puddle, I wouldn't worry about it at all. After all PVC membrane, very similiar to roofing but half as thick as roofing, is what water proofs most back yard pools.


----------

